# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Теория параллельных вселенных получила подтверждения

## Irina

*ЛОНДОН, 5 мая. Британский физик Дэвид Дейч развил теорию о параллельных Вселенных, идея которой принадлежит Хью Эверетту. Он создал теорию «ветвящегося мира», согласно которой мир бесконечен не только в пространстве и времени, но и в своих вариациях.*

Напомним, Эверетт предположил, что все события во Вселенной имеют множество вариантов, все они осуществляются и продолжают свое бытие. Таким образом, наша Вселенная имеет множество двойников, так называемые параллельные Вселенные. При этом все они существуют одновременно и могут даже взаимодействовать, сообщает портал YoRead.

Британские ученые смогли посчитать количество параллельных Вселенных, но для написания этого числа не хватит никакого места. Совсем недавно ученые обнаружили аномальное движение в космосе, которое противоречит равномерному расширению нашей Вселенной, одним из объяснений может быть то, что с «внешней стороны» действует какая-то другая Вселенная.


*А что вы думаете о таких теориях?*

----------

